# Anyone here going to champaign/mattoon/sandemac shows next month?



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm gonna go look at dogs! Therapy after losing my baby. It's a 4 day event-hopefully big entries. Haven't been to a show for years! I remember the smell of aquanet and happyhair. I know spectating is beautiful and showing is a ton of work. Best of luck to those showing! Can't wait to see the poodles all go once around.....


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Welcome. 
Not going, too far away, but do you have AleKai dogs? They're pretty.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

I had an AleKai dog-til last Saturday. I had to put him down-it was very sudden-he was always completely healthy. He was amazing! Somewhere on youtube my son's friends posted video of him spinning. He loved to spin around! Never got dizzy. He was beautiful black-held his color-even at 11-he never blued out. OMG-I miss him SO much. If I had the cash, I'd be on top of driving out to get another one RIGHT NOW!


----------



## dcail (Feb 1, 2011)

Why don't you plan a trip to go to the Poodle Club of American show next month. The dates are April 21-25 located in Salisbury, Maryland. Wendell Sammet is always there that way you can see some beautiful standards being shown there. Just a thought!


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

I would love to go. Sort of the "Mecca" of dog events for me-I have never been, but always wanted to go. Decatur is only 50 miles away-I think Maryland might be a little outta my reach this year. You never know, though-miracles DO happen! Oh-and I'm supposed to meet up with a great dane breeder for my niece at the show-dane puppy match is goin on and her baby is in it.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

AleKaiRowdie said:


> I'm gonna go look at dogs! Therapy after losing my baby. It's a 4 day event-hopefully big entries. Haven't been to a show for years! I remember the smell of aquanet and happyhair. I know spectating is beautiful and showing is a ton of work. Best of luck to those showing! Can't wait to see the poodles all go once around.....


Where exactly are these shows? I live in Champaign, IL.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

The shows used to be held the 3rd week in June at the champaign county fairgrouds, but this year they are in Decatur. One college park at progress city USA-where they hold the farm progress show. 4275 E mound road in Decatur. Worth the drive. I'm in Rantoul! Hi neighbor!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Our boy Jameson will be in Harrisburg, PA the 10th, 11th and 12th....


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

AleKaiRowdie said:


> The shows used to be held the 3rd week in June at the champaign county fairgrouds, but this year they are in Decatur. One college park at progress city USA-where they hold the farm progress show. 4275 E mound road in Decatur. Worth the drive. I'm in Rantoul! Hi neighbor!


Thanks! It wasn't until I lost my male Portuguese Water Dog last fall ( he was almost 15 yrs) that I started looking for shows to look for a male mini poodle. I just went to Chicago in Feb. and but there were not a lot of poodles , especially minis, at McCormick Place. Will try to make the one in Decatur. PM me if you want to stop in Urbana on ride down to Decatur together.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I wish it was closer, I would love to go and meet you. It is a great way to look for a breeder too and get to meet and assess dogs. I am so sorry you lost your spoo.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

Well, still planning to go Saturday. Hoping to see some trusted breeders that I have known from the distant past there. Perhaps find a puppy or a planned breeding. I have a friend that might loan me the $ for a puppy if I can find one. I kinda NEED one. Hadn't thought about how losing my "big" dog would affect my anxiety disorder. Turns out I need a standard poodle or I don't feel safe. Sort of my special kind of therapy dog. My doctor even told me I should replace him. Strange things happen without a standard poodle in my home.


----------

